# Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This year’s running of the fabled 24 Hours of Le Mans may prove Audi’s biggest challenge to date. Though the brand’s reach now reaches further than ever with three different Audi-powered teams and one Lamborghini, Peugeot’s two diesel-powered 908s and sortie of driving aces have shown themselves to be incredibly fast, logging the fastest lap during the Le Mans test day. All things considered, 2007 is stacking up for Audi as one of the most interesting runnings of the 24 Hours in its eight year history in La Sarthe.
We've gathered a bit of a spotter's guide for those interested in entrants at Le Mans with some sort of tie to the Audi realm, including Audi Sport, Audi-powered Spyker and Lola entries and the sole Lamborghini (which was wrecked last night and may now not get back into the race... we'll see on that. Anyway, you can read it all here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective ([email protected])*

I thought that the R10s still used a 5 speed Xtrac gearbox built to Audi specs(ie, Audi designed casing). Speaking of which, can it be confirmed that the Lola uses the Ricardo tranny from the R8? I've read that, as well as it using a Lola/Hewland 'box.
I think that the Lambo was withdrawn after its shunt yesterday-the car was too badly damaged to be repaired at the track.
It looks good for Audi if it rains, as they were 123 in the rain today, and 124 in the end with McNish running a 4:01-even with ASR, that was still impressive considering the conditions(who ever was in the #3 Audi at the end of that session also ran a 4:01, may've been Luhr or Rocky?). Meanwhile, the Peugeots spun a few times dispite the #8 Pug getting the third fastest time. The #7 Pug went off at Arnage and was ditched for the rest of the session.
I also don't think that Peugeot has the reliabiliy to hang with Audi the whole 24 Hours. They are as fast as the R10(at least in the dry), but the R10s ran Sebring without crippling issues(the #1 car had starter motor trouble, but that was rectified), and has done at least 1 or 2 30 hour test without touble-Peugeot had an engine failure in a 24 hour test. One Pug had paddle shifter problems at Monza, and a clutch failure at Valencia, and had difficulties with the doors on the 908 at both races.
The Lola Audi may be reliable enough for a top ten overall finish, but(with the exception last year of the RML LMP2 Lola MG) Le Mans hasn't been very kind to Lola's cars in recent years.
Are you guys planning any trips to the Le Mans Museum, photos maybe?
And have you heard of the proposed rules changes for '08 and '10 yet? Here's a link:http://www.the-paddock.net/content/view/241658/49/
And I seem to remember Dindo talking about being the onwer of TDI powered Audis for over 10 years. Anyone know which model(s) he's refering to?
And I like the Le Mans areo package except for the absence of the fender louvres(it just looks better to me). I know that the downforce they produce isn't needed at Le Mans unless it's raining, but I may have another theory about it. I read in the book "Bentley at Le Mans" that the reason for a similar aero treatment for the Speed 8 at LM is to allow more airflow into the turbocharger intakes. Is there any truth to this?
Thanks for any input.










_Modified by chernaudi at 5:20 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective (chernaudi)*

I'm going to run a qualifying report later today, but wanted to include JLOC in th preview. Yes, they likely won't return after the crash.
Museum? If I have time. I shot it in 2005 and can upload that gallery when I return from Le Mans if I don't have time to go in and shoot it.
# of Speeds? I'll look into it. I'm pulling the info I got from the official spotters guide they're handing out here. I'll re-check with AUdi and with Swiss Spirit when I return to the trrack.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective ([email protected])*

JLOC Lamborghini is back in. Apparently they borrowed a chassis from a Paris-based team and the ACO is allowing them to use the new chassis.


----------



## FISCAL (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_JLOC Lamborghini is back in. Apparently they borrowed a chassis from a Paris-based team and the ACO is allowing them to use the new chassis.



x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective (FISCAL)*

Unfortunately, it only lasted about a lap before it had transmission failure.








Speaking of transmissions, I've checked with Audi on the R10. Given the ACO's spotters' guide said 6-speed and traction control, I thought they may have made a change when they added traction control to the 6-speed setup.
Audi of America tells me it was a typo in the guide, and that it's actually a 5-speed. I stand corrected. I'll be making a change to the preview momentarily.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Le Mans Preview: Audi Perspective ([email protected])*

Has Audi figured out what happend on the #2 R10 that caused the wheel to fall off and put Dindo in to the tires at Indianpolis Corner? It probably wasn't the pitstop that has been brought into question by many from a loose wheel stand point, as the wheel would've come off well before 55 minutes went by. But the spindle may've been damaged by the jack being dropped before the wheel was mounted properly. Granted, it's been only 2 days, but the car got back to the paddock shortly after the accident.
Glad Dindo was far more frustated/befuddled than injured. He reportedly went off at 260 km/h. That's nearly 150 mph!
And any word on how bad the damage was to the damaged cars(#'s 2 and 3)? And does/did Audi intend on running them in the ALMS sometime after Le Mans, or just update the '06 cars to '07 spec? What does Audi want to as far as that's concerned.


_Modified by chernaudi at 3:34 PM 6-19-2007_


----------

